# Stuffed Peppers



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

The recipe is simple. Choose your favorite pepper with room for stuffing. I use either Jalapeno or Bell Peppers. So cut the top remove some of the seeds inside then add your favorite cheese and other ingredients you may wish to add. On a bowl add two beaten eggs and on the other bowl add ap flour or panko. You can then add the pepper into the eggs then roll it on flour and panko combo. Set the item on the fridge or freezer for a few hours so the panko sticks. After just deep fry it in oil to golden brown.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Pablano Peppers are great stuffers too if you don't mind a little heat


----------

